# Mount UFS drive from DVD player



## tadcan (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a total noob with BSD. A friend has a Sony DVD player with an internal harddrive. The drive was stuck in a loop, trying to consolidate. The drive has been formatted with UFS. After running desktopBSD the drive was recognized but gave an error 'Mounting the file system failed'.

If the drive can be accessed, files can be retrieved. Any advice?


----------



## drsnx60 (Aug 12, 2011)

I understand  what you write as : 

    You have a  device that contains a DVD player and an internal  hard drive. 

    You believe  the hard drive is UFS  formatted.  

    Why would it be UFS formatted ?  have your friend run a "newfs"  or  "mkfs" command 
    on the drive ? 
    In order for that to work the  drive needs to have a (e)SATA  connection  to a  unix 
    computer.  Most portable DVD players  are USB connected. 

    Anyway if it has a  crashed  UFS filesystem made by  a BSD  computer 
    I would try to run  a file system check  on it.    program is named "fsck" 

     basic kommand syntax is   :

`# fsck -y  [devicename]`

     You need to find the devicename   for the unit in the /dev  directory. 

     After  a successfull fsck run you can again try to mount  the file system .    

     If its a SOLARIS   ufs file system  you will need a  computer with SOLARIS  installed 
     because  SUN made  a lot of their own changes to the UFS file system
      compared to Kirk McKusick's  code. 

  //Lars


----------



## LateNiteTV (Aug 12, 2011)

tunla said:
			
		

> I understand  what you write as :
> 
> You have a  device that contains a DVD player and an internal  hard drive.
> 
> ...




What about external USB HDD? Mine works fine.

do a `$ tail -f /var/log/messages` and plug the device in and post any relevant output here.


----------



## tadcan (Aug 12, 2011)

I used spinrite to identify the drive, it said it was a BSD based OS. The drive has been taken out and put into my desktop. With DesktopBSD there is a list of all the drives and one is called UFS. I didn't know that solaris also uses UFS. Is there a way to tell the difference. 

On a video tutorial a drive was called da0s1d, Is da0 the naming convention for H/Ds. In /dev there is da0 and da0s1.


----------



## tadcan (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried `fsck -y da0` and  `fsck -y das01`, got 
	
	



```
could not determine file system type
```


----------



## drsnx60 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, 

   what  device name   the drive recives is dependent on what other equipment is installed in the PC.   The command: 

`# dmesg`

 will list the devices as they appear. You can boot  you system with and without your disc attached and run "*dmesg*"  after each boot to compare the devicenames and find out which one 
applies to the  possibly damaged disk. 

  the correspnding device node  should appear  in the  /dev   directory. 

   //Lars


----------



## tadcan (Aug 17, 2011)

I tried that with the live cd and compared the results without putting the hard drive back in. Dmesg gave up different results. I presume your advice only works with a permanent install, to keep the assigned names permanent.


----------



## danbi (Aug 18, 2011)

Your video tutorial (for the device?) suggests there are partitions: da0 is the drive, da0s1 is the first (fdisk style) slice and da0s1d is the d-partittion (bsd style). If you don't see /dev/da0s1d then you likely do not have that partition.

What does 

`# gpart show`
display for da0?

You might check the filesystem with

`# fsck -t ufs /dev/da0s1d`


----------



## tadcan (Aug 19, 2011)

Using the liveCD gpart show doesn't give any output and `fsck -t ufs /dev/da0s1d` gives the following.


```
desktopbsd# fsck -t ufs /dev/da0s1
** /dev/da0s1
Cannot find file system superblock
ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck_ufs: /dev/da0s1: can't read disk label
desktopbsd#
```

The video was a general freeBSD tutorial on youtube. Thats why I was asking if daO was the standard way to describe a hard drive partition. The drive was partitioned by Sony. I can't find any information online about how they setup the DVD player, a DRD-AT100. Its not even listed on the Sony ehelp website. IF Sony has altered the system to any any standard BSD or other OS using UFS, I suspect its not possible to access the drive without their inhouse software.


----------

